# Bose deck + aftermarket sub?



## DuncMan (Jan 28, 2006)

i just got an 02 maxima and have my old system from my prevous car. i like the stock bose deck that it comes with but i want some more bass. is there any way that i can bypass the low freq. with the stock deck?

thanks


----------



## DuncMan (Jan 28, 2006)

any one?????


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

You'll need to head over to www.pac-audio.com and get an adapter... PAC has a number of resellers so you shouldn't need to deal with buying direct from them.


----------

